# It's hard when you have to try to make the "hate" for someone override the "love" you



## Darrien (Mar 22, 2012)

*It's hard when you have to try to make the "hate" for someone override the "love" you*

...still have for them.

From an old post by NumbInOhio.

So true.


----------



## mule kick (Apr 10, 2012)

It's amazing how relationships evolve. It's crazy how in something so binding as a marriage all that has to happen is for one half to decide they don't want to be in it and the other half just has to live with that. How you can't make someone accept your love for them. It's too bad that we can't all see into the future of how these relationships would end. Maybe even if you couldn't do anything about it but you knew from the beginning that it was going to end you could manage it better. Hate sucks. I would rather be brokenhearted.


----------



## 2much2soon (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: It's hard when you have to try to make the "hate" for someone override the "love"*



mule kick said:


> It's amazing how relationships evolve. It's crazy how in something so binding as a marriage all that has to happen is for one half to decide they don't want to be in it and the other half just has to live with that. How you can't make someone accept your love for them. It's too bad that we can't all see into the future of how these relationships would end. Maybe even if you couldn't do anything about it but you knew from the beginning that it was going to end you could manage it better. Hate sucks. I would rather be brokenhearted.



Better to have loved and lost, then never love at all. Next.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: It's hard when you have to try to make the "hate" for someone override the "love"*

So true. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

mule kick said:


> It's amazing how relationships evolve. It's crazy how in something so binding as a marriage all that has to happen is for one half to decide they don't want to be in it and the other half just has to live with that. How you can't make someone accept your love for them. It's too bad that we can't all see into the future of how these relationships would end. Maybe even if you couldn't do anything about it but you knew from the beginning that it was going to end you could manage it better. Hate sucks. I would rather be brokenhearted.


Honestly this scares the crap out of me. I feel lucky to currently have a good marriage but always lurking in the back of my mind is that thought that this could all be a fleeting moment and only stays good so long as both people don't decide to give up on it or lose interest. There are no garuntees in life!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: It's hard when you have to try to make the "hate" for someone override the "love"*



kag123 said:


> Honestly this scares the crap out of me. I feel lucky to currently have a good marriage but always lurking in the back of my mind is that thought that this could all be a fleeting moment and only stays good so long as both people don't decide to give up on it or lose interest. There are no garuntees in life!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thats where devotion and commitment come in....


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

bribrius said:


> thats where devotion and commitment come in....


Yes, so long as both parties hold up their respective end of the deal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ngonza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: It's hard when you have to try to make the "hate" for someone override the "love"*

I just told him I will learn to hate him" We fought reconsile fought reconsile..and now I am tired and my love has to turn to hate because I love him so much..I can not deal with this separation anymore and the Mistrust I have inside. I wish we can both just feel the same


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: It's hard when you have to try to make the "hate" for someone override the "love"*



2much2soon said:


> Better to have loved and lost, then never love at all. Next.


_"Nothing takes the taste out of peanut butter quite like unrequited love."_ - Charlie Brown.



Pb.


----------



## caladan (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: It's hard when you have to try to make the "hate" for someone override the "love"*



bribrius said:


> thats where devotion and commitment come in....


Sometimes even that isn't enough.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I ment what was said in my vows
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: It's hard when you have to try to make the "hate" for someone override the "love"*

Hate is just Love masked in pain.

It's all the same, just ride it out.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: It's hard when you have to try to make the "hate" for someone override the "love"*



that_girl said:


> Hate is just Love masked in pain.
> 
> It's all the same, just ride it out.


What about for a serial killer or a real low life bottom feeder?

The contempt and hatred for this kind is really "love"?


----------

